# Range day!



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Just awesome. Cloverleaf Firearms Group, Hush, visible25 and myself spent some time putting rounds downrange today. 

I bought a couple new toys recently and got to make them bark thunder. I'm very impressed with my new Sig. My new AR is sighted in properly, and man is it lightweight! Cloverleaf, with his lame arm, still outshot me like I was a noob. His secret 1911 trigger on his M&P9... I think he's cheating but I can't prove it.  

Visible is still learning, but did well once he slowed down and took time with his shots. Hush shot as expected... Very well. I think he may have found his new go-to pistol. 

That's all folks... It was just a good day in the sun to put holes in paper.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm green with envy


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

I've got a couple videos rendering of you dudes... here's a snippet.

Contour Roam2 Testing:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Just awesome. Cloverleaf Firearms Group, Hush, visible25 and myself spent some time putting rounds downrange today.
> 
> Cloverleaf, with his lame arm, still outshot me like I was a noob. His secret 1911 trigger on his M&P9... I think he's cheating but I can't prove it.
> .


YES! He's cheating! Shooting a soft recoilling, full size framed pistol with a modified trigger? Might as well be shooting a Sig Mosquito fer fucks sake! Bunch of slack-jawed *******!!!!!!!!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ah yeah it was an absolute awesome time! Thanks for letting me join ya, and for all the tips you guys taught me


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Next time call me..







haven't shot it yet


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

mpd61 said:


> YES! He's cheating! Shooting a soft recoilling, full size framed pistol with a modified trigger? Might as well be shooting a Sig Mosquito fer fucks sake! Bunch of slack-jawed *******!!!!!!!!


That hurts me sir. Hurts me bad.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

RodneyFarva said:


> Next time call me..
> View attachment 3598
> haven't shot it yet


I'd like to go next time if you guys going to bring all your cool toys


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll post an MC range day. See how many guys want to spent some time on the range, maybe have a few "friendly" contests.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Try these ya pussies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

if you ever want to part with the DE call me.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> View attachment 3599
> 
> Try these ya pussies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well the next time I go hunting Sasquatch, or want to shoot down the Bat-jet, I'll give you a jingle.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes. Bring the manliness measurement tools and some ammo. Show us how it's done.  You'll have to bring your own steel though. These guys beat up on mine.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> Yes. Bring the manliness measurement tools and some ammo. Show us how it's done.  You'll have to bring your own steel though. These guys beat up on mine.


Okay so maybe I'm not the BEST of shots....


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> View attachment 3599
> 
> Try these ya pussies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tackleberry !


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

visible25 said:


> Okay so maybe I'm not the BEST of shots....


One could argue that your accuracy in taking out the bolt and washer was planned...


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> One could argue that your accuracy in taking out the bolt and washer was planned...


I admit nothing, other than my shots tended to stray the most!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

visible25 said:


> I admit nothing, other than my shots tended to stray the most!


----------

